# M. paykullii having a molting problem



## cdub11122 (Aug 13, 2006)

I gave a M. paykullii that molted yesterday and the old skin is stuck to one of its feet. It is not stopping it from walking but it cant walk as fast as the others. How could I get the skin off of the mantis? Should i mist it?


----------



## Rick (Aug 13, 2006)

Yeah get the spot where the skin is attached wet and try to pull it off. If it won't come off just cut the shedded skin where it attaches to the mantis. Having a little piece of skin stuck on isn't gonna bother him much.


----------

